# Horus Heresy Series?



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello, I want to start reading the HH books, but I don't know where to start. 

Is there a series to it? Or are they all separate books? 

If there is a series, what's the order? If not, which should I start with, and continue with after?? 

If its not a series, I'd just like really well written books, the crono order doenst matter too much.

Thanks!



P.S. Only opened this new thread because the other one wasn't getting any love


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

It is indeed a series. I'd start with Horus Rising and read them in the order they were released.


----------



## Rags (Jan 27, 2013)

http:en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horus_Heresy_(novels)
There is a list of publishing date and title further down on the page.

Enjoy the reading!


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

read them in publication order. some of the books are more standalone than others but they all tie into each other one way or another.

You will also never get a unison answer to your question which novels/stories are the well written ones. I think the only books that seem to be *almost* universally liked are Horus Rising, A Thousand Sons and The First Heretic.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Galaxy in Flames was utterly epic and shall not be besmurched by not being included. Its still my favorite one. Lol.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

You may wish to skip Battle for the Abyss and do something more productive and fun. Playing with a landmine would be a start.

Terrible book.

Horus Rising and Descent of Angels are simply epic. Well written, engaging and entertaining.


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

awesome! thanks folks! Guess I should get reading then :biggrin:


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

I would also say that the audio dramas tie up some loose ends. If you don't like that method then you can get the first six audio drama in text format in a book call The Scripts volume one. However, some of those stories can also be found in a book called Shadows of Treachery. Since I have never purchased the audio dramas or Shadow of Treachery, the scripts book is a rare value. I would also say that following the order of release is a good idea. Here is the wiki for the book order.


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

Although now that I've read the scripts I might start getting the audio dramas because the short stories were awesome :biggrin:


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

The first 4 books in the series were amazing in my opinion, Aslo decent of angles as one of my favorites, as well with prosbro burns


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

BlackGuard said:


> Galaxy in Flames was utterly epic and shall not be besmurched by not being included. Its still my favorite one. Lol.





Logaan said:


> You may wish to skip Battle for the Abyss and do something more productive and fun. Playing with a landmine would be a start.
> 
> Terrible book.
> 
> Horus Rising and Descent of Angels are simply epic. Well written, engaging and entertaining.


Thats what i was talking about. Many people around here or other forums think Galaxy in Flames is kinda "meh" while others absolutely love it. Decent of Angels and especially Battle for the Abyss are only liked by rather small minorities. This doesn't mean that you (The OP) will never like them. Taste differs after all.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Read them in publication order. Quite a lot of the novels will make references back to their preceding novels. Sometimes blatant and in your face, even returning characters etc. Others may just be little throwaway comments that you could almost miss, but are quite nice to pick up on.

You'll see and actually have already seen on this thread a bit of hate generated towards _Battle for the Abyss_, but bad as it is, read it anyway, it does at least have two interesting characters in it.

I would however suggest putting your face into a blender over reading _Fear to Tread_, it would certainly convey the horror of Signus better than the abortion that is Swallows attempt.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi,

Like others on here, I really would recommend reading the whole series in the order it was written/released. However if you want to catch up with events so you can join in when the new novels are released (and then go back up and catch up afterwards), I gave written a blog about what I consider the essential reading list. If you want to check it out, it's here: www.baddice.co.uk/heresy


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

I would read in order of publication as even though they are not published as a linear timeline I think as the series has progressed the authors take for granted that the reader knows the background and magnitude of past events.

I enjoyed Battle for the Abyss but it felt like a spin off and one that doesn't have any real incentive to read in terms of giving the reader any extra depth to the overall saga. I also preferred Fallen Angels to Descent. I loved the first 5 or six books though, read them back to back.


----------

